# I'm NEVER EVER letting anyone cut my hair for me again!!!



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 23, 2011)

Why is it when you go to the hair salon you ask your stylist for a certain cut and you never end up getting what you asked for?

  	Take today for example.

  	I had a booking at my usual salon for a cut and blow dry, my usual stylist has left so I booked in with the manager who is at the same level.
  	Her first step is my consultation, I tell her that my hair as gotten unmanageable and I have a lot of split end but also my fringe needs sorting out has it wont lie straight, sometimes it want to go to the right other times to the left, I ask her to cut it so it can wear it both sides. I also specify that I do not want my layers taken to short because I find them hard to manage that way.
  	She says no problem, she can cut me in a "switch" fringe, take a little of the layers but still keep it nice and long.

  	Well let me tell you it is probably the worst haircut I've ever had and I'm majorly pissed off, the only part of it that's okay is the blow dry and she didn't even do that part.

  	Although she hasn't taken that much of the overall length the layers are much shorter than what I asked for and the fringe is an absolute mess, the best way I can describe it is that it looks like a wedge. I cannot flip it from side to side because the one side is shorter and it has a gap when i wear it on that side, it's also far to thick and heavy and it's just sitting there in one big chunk.

  	I had it blow dried in big waves today but I know when I straighten it myself tomorrow it's gonna be even more noticeable, the fringe is gonna look even worse, the worst part is that I am trying to grow my hair and this feels like a huge step backwards.

  	I'm never letting anyone get near my hair again, I'd rather have dried damaged hair that is the shape I want it rather than have a healthy but wonky wedge cut.

  	Has anyone else had similar experience? What did you do to disguise the cut while it grows out? Do any of you cut your own hair?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 23, 2011)

It can be frustrating when something as important as hair doesn't come out right. Did your old stylist move to another salon? Maybe you can track her down and go there instead. Right now the option of damaged hair in lieu of getting a style you don't want seems like a great option. Until you actually realize how much more of predicament you are going to be in with the damaged hair. I would suggest for now if you can't find your old stylist to just go to the salon for maintenance. Conditioning treatments and trims until you can find someone else you trust. I have crazy curly hair and I have yet to find a stylist that doesn't want to straighten it out. So until I can find someone to respect my curls I go to one place for conditioning treatments when I cant manage them at home. I'm sorry to hear that you didn't care for your style. I hope you have better luck the next time.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 23, 2011)

My old stylist has moved too far away for me to go to.

  	All I wanted was a tidy up and get my fringe sorted out cause I had to keep pulling it back in a pouf and now I've had it cut I still have to wear it in a pouf cause it's uneven.
  	Couldn't wait till tomorrow so I washed it a few hours ago and now that it's straight it looks worse.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 23, 2011)

did you comlain at the salon? i know it can be SUPER awkward and uncomfortable, but you should go back and see the manager/owner. get them to sort it out somewhat


----------



## User38 (Feb 23, 2011)

that's terrible.. sorry to hear that Hikaru-Chan.. I have been there myself and it can be depressing.  Just don't let it get you down.. do what Mabelle says.. and complain loud and clear.  They can probably do something or give you complimentary treatments, extensions.. whatever to make you feel better.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 23, 2011)

I am gonna complain tomorrow, I did not pay £35 to have my hair in a more unmanageable style than before I gad it cut. I'm not letting her near it again incase she makes it worse. She took far too much from the sides and it's just blunt and square with this little piece on the right that's a little shorter. I actually work right next to the salon were I got my hair cut so I guess its gonna be a little akward. I'm buying a pair of professional shears and I'm cutting my own hair from now on.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

i'm sorry this happened to you. about 6 years ago i had a terrible cut. i asked for longer layers (even took in a picture) and said that because my hair is wavy dont cut it too short because when dry it will look even shorter. so what did she do? not listen and i had stupidly short layers that kept poofing all over the place. and two random short chunks at either side of my face. i left without paying. they asked if they could so anything to fix it but i said no. sadly i just had to let it grow out and try and find different ways to wear my hair in the meantime.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 24, 2011)

So I went back to complain and she basically said that she could see what I mean but then tried to blame my cowlick and said I did ask for a switch fringe and thats what I got.
  	I did show her how short and gappy the fringe is in places and the way she'd taken to much hair from the sides, I seriously could have done a better job.
  	I mean my fucking layers are transparent, it's like she's point cut them or something and they are so short.

  	Unfortunately her attitude is "I'm a creative director and I've been doing it for years, all my cuts are perfect" and also I think because I'm staff at the same department store she just couldn't be bothered because I'm not a "proper customer".
  	She offered to "fix it" and she will give me a refund, told me to go away and think about what I want done but I'm going back tomorrow for the refund but I'm not letting her near my hair.

  	I went to another local salon to see what they would reccomend and the guy who took a look at my hair said he can either blend it in to take the blockiness away or I can wait until my hair has grow out enough for him to put a proper switch fringe in. 
  	He also said that they way she cut it wasn't a swich fringe at all and that if he was to put one in he would cut it in a sort of c shape, the best way I can describe it it sort of like when a normal full fringe grows out, so straigh down and blended softly at the sides so that I could also wear it center parted too.
  	He also said that she shouldn't have cut it wet because of my cowlick.

  	I know it's just hair but it's really getting me down, I mean I liked my style has it was it had just lost it's shape a little and it was dry and had loads of split ends, all I wanted was maintanence and I end up with an ugly new do, it's gonna take month to grow it out.


----------



## rockin (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear you had such a terrible experience, Hiaru-chan 

  	I have seen how hairdressers/hairstylists (whatever they want to call themselves) ignore what the customer asks for and decide they know better.  They ask what you want and just go ahead and do whatever they want anyway.

  	I have always had waist length hair, and want to keep it that way.  I have never let a hairdresser near my hair and I never will.  My Mum trims it for me when the ends get straggly, and that's all I want.  If I went to a hairdresser and asked for a trim I know I would end up with it nearer shoulder length, and I would be devastated. 

  	Have you ever watched those 'make over' programmes, where every single woman seems to come out with the same short scruffy (in my opinion) hairstyle?  Yikes!


----------



## User38 (Feb 24, 2011)

Rockin!  omg.. omg.. I am so jealous.. waist length?  can you sit on it?

  	Hikaru-Chan.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 be positive.. I had my hair coloured recently (another nightmare, lol) and the colour lasted less than a week.. now I have a short almost boy cut with one side longer, and it is black.. (I went from blonde to black in one week).. I don't recognize myself sometimes.. but I found a way to enjoy my misfortune.


----------



## rockin (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL, no I can't sit on my hair, but I would love for it to be that long.  Unfortunately the ends get straggly before it gets a couple of inches below my waist.

  	Sorry to hear you've had trouble with hair colouring     I've never coloured my hair, but it's now getting to the point where I am considering trying a temporary colour, as there the amount of 'natural highlights' I have is increasing (I am 45 after all).  I don't want to have a permanent colour as I know once you start that you have to carry on or it looks silly as the roots come through.  For now, I'm resisting the temptation


----------



## User38 (Feb 24, 2011)

omg.. that is awesome.  Longest hair I have had is about 6 inches past my shoulders.. I could not wear it any longer because it was a lot of trouble for me with my work -- and then, I usually wore it in a chignon or a long braided pony tail (funny this is coming back into fashion, but I was totally out of fashion then).. now, I am almost all "highlited" -- thus my infamous name, and have had severed emotional issues with my hair and it's colour and cut in the last 18 months.


----------



## rockin (Feb 24, 2011)

Me and my hair have very strong emotional ties.  I wouldn't be "me" without the long hair.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 24, 2011)

It remind me of when I was in College I went to the IT hairdresser that all the girls were going to. I wanted my hair streaked with some blond. I left with a full head of blond hair. You can see why I would be devastated. I vowed to NEVER permanantly color my hair again and I haven't. It took me a year to grow that damn color out!


----------



## MightyEmpress (Oct 6, 2011)

There's my whole life right there. No matter how well I explained, or photos I've shown I use to always end up pretending to be happy then crying the whole way home.
	Now I actually stick up for myself and tell them to stop or ask what they're doing... even though they are the "professionals"


----------

